# interior cracks after foundation repair



## ws669 (Dec 27, 2011)

Had my foundation repaired a year ago.  Now I am noticing all kinds of new interior cracks in my drywall, is that normal or does it need to be repaired again?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 27, 2011)

Depending on the repairs you had done, if the house was jacked up re-leveled it might take some time to have everything settle back down. Have you looked at the foundation for visible changes?


----------



## ws669 (Dec 28, 2011)

the house was jacked up and re-leveled.  I have looked at the foundation but i'm not an expert at what to look at.  Didnt think it was supposed to go back down after it was jacked up.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 28, 2011)

Things take years to twist out of shape and when you level the house you make sure the floor is level and weight for gravity to help put the house back where it belongs. Mark the cracks at the ends so you can see if they are still growing. Don't repair the cracks until it is finished moving.


----------



## BridgeMan (Jan 10, 2012)

Make use of the warranty you have for the repair work that was done.  Unless the fine print says "Good For 30 Days Only", you might get your contractor to look things over and make repairs again, at no cost to you.


----------

